# e2Guardian



## jetoblaster (Nov 18, 2021)

The documentation for e2Guardian running on FreeBSD is not the greatest. This will probably apply to future releases of FreeBSD as well since the limit is quite low.

In the main configuration file e2guardian.conf the following section won't help us FreeBSD users very much.


```
#sets the number of worker threads to use
#
# This figure is the maximum number of concurrent connections.
# If more connections are made, connections will queue until a worker thread is free.
# On large site you might want to try 5000 (max value 20000)
# 500 is the default suitable for home or samll office use on 64-bit systems
# On 32-bit systems reduce this to 300 to avoid exceeding the <4GB
# virtual memory limit and on Linux decrease the thread stack size from
# 10MB to 2MB (ulimit -s 2048)
httpworkers = 8192
```

We need to set `kern.threads.max_threads_per_proc` to a larger value is the intention is to have more httpworkers, default is 1500.
I set mine to a higher value than 8192 and now e2Guardian starts correctly.

A number of other issues have been fixed a long the way, the port is now decent to use on FreeBSD.
Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 21, 2021)

Links and description, for convenience:

<https://www.freshports.org/www/e2guardian/> _Dansguardian fork with many improvements and bug fixes_ <http://e2guardian.org/cms/index.php>


----------

